# Can I go To A Larger Tire?



## Crestliner (Mar 18, 2012)

I have on my trailer 5.30-12. Can I go to a larger tire? If so what size?

Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2012)

Are talking about using the same rim or are wanting to go up to a 13", 14" or 15" rim and tire. How much clearance is there from the tire to the fender or from the sidewall to the trailer frame?


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 19, 2012)

if your current rim is 4 stud,you cant go any bigger without going to a 5 stud hub.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 20, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> if your current rim is 4 stud,you cant go any bigger without going to a 5 stud hub.


I believe you are mistaken there as my trailer currently has 13" 4 stud rims/tires.


----------



## Crestliner (Mar 26, 2012)

My current rims are 5 Stud. If I was able to go to a larger tire I would also change the rims.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 26, 2012)

JMichael said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > if your current rim is 4 stud,you cant go any bigger without going to a 5 stud hub.
> ...


they must be old,i've been trying to find a new axle with 4 stud hubs to fit my trailer and no luck so far.12"rims are the only ones i can find in 4 stud.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 26, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> they must be old,i've been trying to find a new axle with 4 stud hubs to fit my trailer and no luck so far.12"rims are the only ones i can find in 4 stud.



They still exist, and don't appear to be going anywhere. But, I have to ask, if you are trying to find a new axle, hubs and wheels, why not upgrade to 5 lug? Or am I misreading something here?

https://www.trailerandtruckparts.com/13-x-45-White-Spoke-Trailer-Wheel-4-Lug_p_997.html

https://www.trailer-wheels.com/13-x..._a_7c1740_a_7c7512_a_7cTW_d_AW2034540_d_82371

https://www.agrisupply.com/on-lug-white-spoke-trailer-wheel/p/20026/

https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/itemdesc.asp?Ic=W1344SG

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200330225_200330225


----------

